

Evaluation of Splittable Pseudo-Random Generators [pdf] - jcr
http://www.hg.schaathun.net/research/Papers/hgs2015jfp.pdf

======
iskander
Probably the most important result:

>There is one S-PRNG construction where we have not been able to find any
fault, namely the hash based generator of Claessen and Pałka (2013a). In
particular, the generator was subject to the test methodology described in
Sections 5.5–5.6, passing all tests.

Does anyone know if splittable PRNGs are equivalent to the class of PRNG you
could implement with a parallel prefix scan?

